# SANIFLO toilets!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So was at my supply house yesterday and one of the reps for SaniFlo showed up to talk with the Manager while he and I were shootin the shiot! 

I've heard of the name but not much about their product. It's basically a sump off a toilet that macerates solids so well it discharges through 3/4" PEX . I told the rep bull$hit. He says, "I kid you not" our pumps are designed to macerate and pump waste (tampons, maxi's and condoms too)through 3/4" pex upwards of 50' vertical and 120' horizontal. 

Basically they are marketing it as no longer needing to demo a room to add a bathroom (well, toilet and sink anyway) you can simply install pump box exposed or behind a wall, but you run the pex overhead and down another wall and into existing waste. I see lots of hack work in the future with this product.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

We used a ha full of these toilets in past 8 years for full bathrooms and also the big size pump fora Comercial bathroom with no problem, the only thing is we never did it with pex only with PVC it's a vary good product


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Expensive too!
Paul


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Installed many of them, never a problem. Great idea.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm going you get one and run it right into my neighbors irrigation sprinkler system.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I've only installed one, @ 5 years ago been working great. Did a service call on another one, no the sani flo will not grind soup bones. LOL

I'd sell/install another with no reservations.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I've installed 2 many moons ago never a problem. I was surprised. I think I ran the discharge in 1" PVC. I think in Europe they have a charcoal filter they are allowed to put in the vent outlet so no need to run a vent.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmm! Interesting! Wasn't expecting that kind of success rate


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Liberty makes one as well. I've installed a dozen or so in the past few years. It will take a tub/shower as well provided the shower is built up on 2x6 raised floor so u can fit the trap. I think the extension kit to hide the tank behind the wall is an extra 100.00


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Have installed them as well. They're a nice alternative to a basement job, when the h/o doesn't want to put a traditional crock in the floor. I'd say the only downside is color selection for the toilet. They have their own rear-discharge, floor mounted bowl. Other than that I've had nothing but good reviews from my customers.


----------

